# Vizio 42" LCD No Picture/Audio



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

42" Vizio LCD VU42L-Out of warranty etc...

Popping noise then no picture/audio. Half expected blown cap somewhere even though its not a plasma.

Took it apart, no blown/bulging/leaking caps to my eyes. 

Fuse on power board looks ok, haven't seen a fuse like it before though. It's a barrel fuse, but it doesn't look replaceable and has white almost ceramic appearance. Also it tested ok for continuity so I didn't think that was the issue.

Upon further inspection, an IC on the back of the power board is blown. Literally blew the back off of itself. Its on the...secondary side of the tx if my memory serves correct. 

Thinking my best option is to buy a new powerboard <$100 and see if that fixes it.

Any other input on this?


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

It can be the power supply, main board, backlight inverter board.
First thing to do is to look at the power supply for any sign of bad caps with leaking/bulging tops, second will be the DC output voltages. We need to narrow down the problem first.


----------



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

Ridonkulous said:


> 42" Vizio LCD VU42L-Out of warranty etc...
> 
> Popping noise then no picture/audio. Half expected blown cap somewhere even though its not a plasma.
> 
> ...





amerillove said:


> It can be the power supply, main board, backlight inverter board.
> First thing to do is to look at the power supply for any sign of bad caps with leaking/bulging tops, second will be the DC output voltages. We need to narrow down the problem first.


Did you read any of my post? I already looked at the caps and I don't see any visible signs of failure.

When I get home I'll plug it in and see what sort of voltages I'm seeing at different points on the pcb, particularly on the primary and secondary of the transformer.

I will for sure need a new Power Board since an IC on it is blown. Maybe a power surge or something killed it.

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## mworts (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Ridonkulous,

How did it work out with a new power supply board?
I am having the same problem (my vu42l had a very loud pop followed by black screen and now all I get is the Vizio LED logo lighting up). 

Took the TV apart and changed the main board with no luck so now I'm wondering if it might be the power supply.

Hopefully it is the power supply and not the inverter boards as they are quite a bit more expensive.

Thanks!

Matt


----------

